# Western HedgieCon?



## pinksquidlet (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey! So I don't know about you but I'm super jealous of the Eastern States Hedgehog Show and I think the Western US deserves something just as awesome! If you live in the Western United States and want to help me and others plan some fun get-togethers, join the group Intermountain Hedgehogs on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/groups/630805736930566/

I'll also be sure to keep you lovely people on Hedgehog Central updated on future events


----------

